# Spawning Mop



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out where i can get a spawning mop. Any ideas? 

I'm in Burlington, so anywhere near here would be ideal, however I am willing to go for a drive if needed.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Make one out of yarn and a Ping Pong ball, styrofoam, or cork.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I make them myself too. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a few ways to make them, here's a guide;

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Leong_Spawning_Mop.html


----------

